# Hopping With Hop Bush... Anyone Tried It?



## piraterum (19/7/08)

Has anyone tried using the australian native hop bush (Dodonaea spp) for hopping their brew?

Apparently early settlers used it before true hops (Humulus lupulus) were shipped in. I have a feeling they are not quite the same!


----------



## Wasabi (21/7/08)

piraterum said:


> Has anyone tried using the australian native hop bush (Dodonaea spp) for hopping their brew?
> 
> Apparently early settlers used it before true hops (Humulus lupulus) were shipped in. I have a feeling they are not quite the same!



One of the guys here in enviro science has been onto me about it. I'm not sure if he has ever tried it, or he's just heard of it. 

I shall try and track him down to ask him.


----------



## pmolou (21/7/08)

were can u get them sounds interesting for an "aussie brew"


----------



## earle (22/7/08)

I recall my mother telling me about my grandfather making hop beer. As this was near on a farm near Kempsey I have assumed it was from the native hop bush. I don't think he drank alcohol so I'm not sure what kind of 'beer' it actually was. He passed away many years ago but I would be keen to hear any ideas on this type of beer.


----------



## beersom (22/7/08)

had a few bags of these in the freezer for years, never got round to making a beer with them.... might want to exercise caution or at least do some extensive research.....
read this.

*Dodonaea viscosa*
*Common name*: Native hops Family: Sapindaceae 
Author: (L.) Jacq. Botanical references: 154, 200 
Synonyms: Dodonaea attenuata (A.Cunn.) 
*Known Hazards*: The leaves are slightly cyanogenic[152]. They are also said to contain saponins[181]. Although quite toxic, saponins are poorly absorbed by the body and most pass straight through without any problems. Saponins can be found in a number of common foods such as some types of beans. Saponins are much more toxic to some creatures, such as fish, and hunting tribes have traditionally put large quantities of them in streams, lakes etc in order to stupefy or kill the fish[K]. 
Range: Australia, New Zealand and N. America. 
Habitat: Rocky, stony or sandy soils in the montane zone of Victoria[154]. 
Plants For A Future Rating (1-5): 2 

Other Possible Synonyms: From various places across the web, may not be correct. See below. 
D. attenuata var. linearis[G] D. ehrenbergii[B,P] D. elaeagnoides[B,P] D. eriocarpa[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. amphioxea[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. confertior[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. costulata[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. degeneri[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. forbesii[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. glabrescens[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. hillebrandii[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. hosakana[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. lanaiensis[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. molokaiensis[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. oblonga[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. obtusior[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. pallida[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. sherffii[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. skottsbergii[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. vaccinioides[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. varians[B,P] D. eriocarpa var. waimeana[B,P] D. jamaicensis[B,P] D. microcarya[B,P] D. sandwicensis[B,P] D. sandwicensis var. latifolia[B,P] D. sandwicensis var. simulans[B,P] D. spathulata[B,P] D. stenoptera[B,P] D. stenoptera var. fauriei[B,P] D. viscosa subsp. angustissima[G] D. viscosa var. angustifolia[B,P] D. viscosa var. arborescens[B,P] D. viscosa var. linearis[B,P] D. viscosa var. spathulata[B,P] Dodonea viscosa[HORTIPLEX] Ptelea viscosa[B,P] 
Other Common Names: From various places around the Web, may not be correct. See below. 
Dodonia [E], Florida Hopbush [P,B], Kayu Mesen [E], 
Epithets: From a Dictionary of Botanical Epithets 
viscosa = sticky; 
Other Range Info: From the Ethnobotany Database 
India; Iraq; Java; Mexico; Newguinea; Newguinea(Dani); Peru; Samoa; Sudan 

*Physical Characteristics*
An evergreen shrub growing to 3m by 1.5m . It is hardy to zone 9 and is frost tender. It is in leaf all year. The flowers are dioecious (individual flowers are either male or female, but only one sex is to be found on any one plant so both male and female plants must be grown if seed is required). The plant not is self-fertile. We rate it 2 out of 5 for usefulness.

The plant prefers light (sandy) soils and requires well-drained soil. The plant prefers acid, neutral and basic (alkaline) soils. It cannot grow in the shade. It requires dry or moist soil and can tolerate drought. The plant can tolerate maritime exposure. It can tolerate atmospheric pollution. 

*Habitats and Possible Locations*
Hedge, Woodland, Sunny Edge.
*Edible Uses*
Condiment; Seed. 
Seed[177, 183]. No further details are given. 

The bitter fruits are a substitute for hops and yeast in making beer[177, 181, 183]. 

The chewed leaves are said to be stimulating[177, 183] but they contain saponins[181] and are also said to be slightly cyanogenic[152] *so their use is not very advisable*.


----------



## braufrau (22/7/08)

beersom said:


> The bitter fruits are a substitute for hops and yeast in making beer[177, 181, 183].
> 
> The chewed leaves are said to be stimulating[177, 183] but they contain saponins[181] and are also said to be slightly cyanogenic[152] *so their use is not very advisable*.




might want to pasteurise them before use if the can be used for yeast .. i.e. they must naturally harbour yeast.

You can get the plants very easily. They are widespread and most native nurseries would have them, or be able to get them for you.
In Adelaide, try state flora, or wait for the Australian Plants Society biannual sale.

Even though there's lots of statements about them being used as ersatz hops .. I don't think it could have been a very long lived practice so I'm guessing it doesn't make very nice beer.
If you're going to try it, I'd suggest making a very small batch first. How on earth are you going to know hopping rates?


----------



## mckenry (22/7/08)

braufrau said:


> If you're going to try it, I'd suggest making a very small batch first. How on earth are you going to know hopping rates?



The hopping rate for this unknown AA is the rate that all expert brewers use - A HANDFUL ! :lol: And then a few more for dry hopping


----------

